

When you do work that matters, the crowd will call you a fool - riqbal
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2015/05/a-fool-in-front-of-the-crowd-is-an-inevitable-side-effect-of-work-that-matters.html

======
gumby
> ...you will almost certainly encounter everyone. And when you do, they will
> jeer....That's how you'll know you might be onto something.

Umm, no.

If you are on to something, at first most people will jeer. This is almost
universally true, and uncontroversial.

But its converse is not inherently true. You don't need predicate calculus to
understand this: consider five companies starting up with unorthodox plans.
One of the five is a good idea. But all five will be jeered at.

So the jeering is a sign of nothing but a break from orthodoxy.

